# question for those that used Quikrete on 3D Background.



## cessna1466u (Jul 21, 2012)

I finished my background a couple of days ago and it is now drying. It is starting to have a chalky film to it. I used quikrete with a the buf colored dye. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChrisOmaha (Jul 31, 2012)

After it dried mine seemed to get a chalky look in spots too. It did not seem very noticable when it was wet again. Spray it down with water or soak it to get a better idea of what it will look like in the tank. In the end I finished mine with drylok so I can say for sure if it would have totally went away.


----------



## cessna1466u (Jul 21, 2012)

Someone on another post here told me that he/she had heard there might be a bad reaction when you mix quikrete with drylok. Ever heard of that?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

cessna1466u said:


> Someone on another post here told me that he/she had heard there might be a bad reaction when you mix quikrete with drylok. Ever heard of that?


 Drylok's purpose is to make concrete waterproof so i cant see it being a problem


----------



## miamicichlidfan (Aug 14, 2012)

I used the drylok with the cement coloring from quikrete and it came out spectacular.


----------



## cessna1466u (Jul 21, 2012)

One question, is the drylok a clear coating. If I dont add any coloring, will it just go over my quikrete and just give it a glossy look?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

i belive its white, i got mine tinted grey at the store when i bought it, they will tint it any color for you


----------



## miamicichlidfan (Aug 14, 2012)

It is white waterproof paint. I added cement coloring to get the color and look i was looking for. It looks and feels like concrete when i added it to my styrofoam.


----------



## cessna1466u (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks both, that wont work for me. My quikrete has a redish tint to it so it looks like clay, if I use Drylok it will paint over it. I think I will leave it be as is.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you looking for a clear, glossy coat to go over the Quikrete?
You can tint the Drylok with the pigments then paint that mixture directly onto your background. Since your background is similiar in coloration to the "Buff" pigment, one idea would be to paint highlights on your background. Mix a small amount of Buff pigment along with the Drylok (a little color goes a long way) then drybrush it over the raised portions of the background. It will add a little dimension without creating too much work.


----------

